# Missing: Erick Wales, San Diego, California



## DutchDaemon (Apr 23, 2010)

[ posted by request ]



> Hi,
> 
> My brother, Erick Wales has been missing since Monday [ April 19th, 2010 - Mod. ]. His license plate is *FR33BSD*. I'm pretty sure it's a custom plate so I decided to post on this group page. PLEASE go to this website.
> 
> ...



Twitter Feed: http://twitter.com/finderickwales















[ Google for more background information and updates ]


----------



## sossego (Jul 6, 2010)

Latest news was maybe he wanted time away. Of course this is assumption.


----------



## Pushrod (Nov 24, 2010)

http://finderickwales.com/2010/11/14/on-friday-november-12th-we-received-quite-a-breakthrough/


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Nov 24, 2010)

> We have been very thankful for all the support you have given us over the last 7 months.
> This breakthrough came as a result of your continuous prayers.



No, the website, posters, and campaign had little to do with this breakthrough. Instead, a conceptually unprovable and ill-defined entity provided the solution.
Why they did they waste all the money on the campaign in the first place?

In any case, it's good that he seems well. 
How strange that someone would leave friends and family behind like that and "established himself in another community" ...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 24, 2010)

I almost feel sorry I opened this topic when all thanks go to a mythical entity instead of to the people who were actively looking out, including several forums, Twitter, LinkedIn, and Facebook, to name but a few search parties and campaigns. But anyway. Glad he got tracked down. Hope he's not in a cult somewhere, because this sounds like the euphemism from hell.

Closed (or I'll break my own rules..)


----------

